# low back pain/miscarriage?



## danielle123

Just curious as to if someone else has had these symptoms. I had a pap smear on Tuesday, it's now Friday. After the pap smear i had some spotting and cramping and low back pain. The spotting has stopped. I still have some mild cramps and low back pain as well. I've read that low back pain can be a sign of a miscarriage. I'm almost 8 weeks pregnant. My last m/c ended at 9 weeks. I don't remember if i had backpain or not. I'm just a little scared and nervous because i really don't want to m/c again. :nope:

also my boobs dont hurt as bad as they did before?


----------



## hippylittlej

Symptoms come and go in pregnancy. I got back pain during my MC but I also had it during my pregnancy too. If you are worried I would suggest contacting your doctor. They can check your HGC levels


----------



## Starry Night

I've had bleeding and low back pain throughout this pregnancy. Sometimes low back pain has been associated with constipation for me. Get checked out if you're worried but lower back pain can have numerous causes--not just miscarriage.


----------



## hopefully85

i can relate to what u are sayin here, i am 5-6weeks & yest i started to bleed, i laso have lower back pain & i have an early scan next monday to check whats going on in there. this week will take forever!! i am tempted to take another test wondering if i am miscarrying it will show as negative?? :wacko: xx


----------



## danielle123

I'm not sure if it would or not. It might be faint pink lines or somethingg but don't hold me to that lol.


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi... so sorry to see you worried about this....

In my experience (i had a MC 5 weeks ago) i had very very strong lower back pain that definately felt different to the pains i had in my lower back when everything was going fine with my pregnancy...

I really hope evrything works out well for you x x


----------



## rachelbubble

Sorry..what i meant to say was..
Hi... so sorry to see you worried about this....

In my experience (i had a MC 5 weeks ago) i had very very strong lower back pain WHEN I WAS MISCARRYING that definately felt different to the pains i had in my lower back when everything was going fine with my pregnancy...

I really hope evrything works out well for you x x


----------



## SuperKat

danielle123 said:


> Just curious as to if someone else has had these symptoms. I had a pap smear on Tuesday, it's now Friday. After the pap smear i had some spotting and cramping and low back pain. The spotting has stopped. I still have some mild cramps and low back pain as well. I've read that low back pain can be a sign of a miscarriage. I'm almost 8 weeks pregnant. My last m/c ended at 9 weeks. I don't remember if i had backpain or not. I'm just a little scared and nervous because i really don't want to m/c again. :nope:
> 
> also my boobs dont hurt as bad as they did before?

i have read that some spotting after a vaginal while preggo can result in some bleeding for 24 or so hours. Some back pain can be normal as well. I have a dull ache in my lower back, but it isn't like what I get during af. usually they say if your cramps/backache are period like, then to go in and be seen...but even then, sometimes people have really painful ones and everything is okay! i know it is really hard to stay relaxed, but try your best- and go in and be seen for some peace of mind.


----------



## danielle123

Thanks everyone. The back pain seemed to have stopped. My breasts still KINDA hurt, but the pain has subsided quite a bit. I have tried to get an early scan but doctors around here seem to have better things to do then worry about people who are worried about m/c! lol rude! 

BUT thanks ladies! much appreciated!


----------



## SuperKat

Could you maybe go into the ER for a scan? or maybe call your ob/gyn acting super upset and beg for one? lol (If you are worried about it I mean, I am sure that you are perfectly fine)


----------



## danielle123

I tried that the first time. I told them i'm scared of another M/C and that I would like an early scan and she said nope, only when you're 12 weeks. Which really p/o's me lol. The weird thing also is that I've got a new dr. and I haven't met her before my 1st appt, and she didn't do anything, didn't give me the pap, didn't ask me all the questions. She got someone else to do it then walked in when she was done said hi nice to meet you and left. I think I might try a walk-in clinic ask for a referral for an early u/s at a different place and see what they say. I'm also worried because I don't have morning sickness or anything. My boobs are starting to hurt again and I get dizzy sometimes. I just don't feel pregnant lol has anyone had that before?


----------



## readytta

hi there,that's crap about your docs attitude. You'd think they'd be more understanding at least. Try not to worry. Pregnancy is different for everyone. Hope you get better luck if you decide to seek medical advice elsewhere xx


----------

